# Bluetooth Keyboard/Mouse combo



## Glexanice (Dec 4, 2009)

Was wondering if bluetooth keyboard/mouse combo's work in freebsd, or if they require any special ports. Specifically looking at Logitech MX5500 combo. Searching for a christmas present so i'm not actually the one using it, nor do I know a ton about freebsd >.> If anyone can help out that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 4, 2009)

Check this mate:
http://astralblue.livejournal.com/357664.html


----------



## Glexanice (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the link, so what it looks like is both the mouse and keyboard run off of one Bluetooth receiver, but each should have individual serials so with what you linked they should work together just fine?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 4, 2009)

Should work fine mate.


----------

